# editing one worksheet to edit All worksheets



## non professional worker (Dec 15, 2022)

I have a three worksheet excel workbook with the Common column as Address.  One worksheet is the total of the other two worksheets.  I need to be able to edit in the "master" worksheet and have the info edited in the other two worksheets automatically.  Example:  Jane lives at 440 Reedy Rd.  She moves from there.  I need to remove her name on the Master worksheet and the corresponding worksheet in which her name appears.  HOW do I set this up??


----------



## offthelip (Dec 16, 2022)

Welcome to the forum, You can do this by adding code to the worksheet change event on each of the worksheets to copy the column to the other two worksheets. you haven't said which column you want copied so I used column A rows 1 to 500 , change it in all places to suit your needs.:
put this in worksheet 1 code:

```
Private Sub Worksheet_Change(ByVal Target As Range)
If Not Intersect(Target, Range("A1:A500")) Is Nothing Then
Application.EnableEvents = False
inarr = Range("A1:A500")
 Worksheets("Sheet2").Range("a1:A500") = inarr
 Worksheets("Sheet3").Range("a1:A500") = inarr
Application.EnableEvents = True
End If
End Sub
```
put this in workhseet 2 code

```
Private Sub Worksheet_Change(ByVal Target As Range)
If Not Intersect(Target, Range("A1:A500")) Is Nothing Then
Application.EnableEvents = False
inarr = Range("A1:A500")
 Worksheets("Sheet1").Range("a1:A500") = inarr
 Worksheets("Sheet3").Range("a1:A500") = inarr
Application.EnableEvents = True
End If
End Sub
```
put this in worksheet 3:

```
Private Sub Worksheet_Change(ByVal Target As Range)
If Not Intersect(Target, Range("A1:A500")) Is Nothing Then
Application.EnableEvents = False
inarr = Range("A1:A500")
 Worksheets("Sheet2").Range("a1:A500") = inarr
 Worksheets("Sheet1").Range("a1:A500") = inarr
Application.EnableEvents = True
End If
End Sub
```

Change the workhseet names to whatever yours are


----------

